#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Model gezocht voor reclamespotje van Dasonia!

## Dasonia Fashion

Dasonia gaat haar eerste reclamespotje opnemen!
Wil jij het gezicht worden van Dasonia en een unieke ervaring meemaken met een professioneel team?
Bij interesse, stuur dan snel jouw portfolio (close-up gezicht, profiel foto, en fullbody shot) op naar [email protected] en wie weet selecteren wij jou wel als model!
Bij vragen, stuur een mail naar [email protected]

Vereisten:
- Lengte 1,70 m of langer
- Kledingmaat: Small

----------

